# Do you hold your breath while lifting ?



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_ Sometimes I can´t breath while working out. I know that it is a big problem, just because it is an anaerobic exercise doesn´t mean that you don´t need to breath. 

I usually can´t breath while bench pressing.

*Do you hold your breath while lifting ?*_


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

No way.  Always breathe!!!

I have seen freinds pass out because they weren't breathing.  Get bloody noses.  Blood coming out the ears....etc.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_ Yes, I am worried about that too but I have somekind of psychological block. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

well u might wanna just lift light weights for a little and get control of it

since its easy to handle, you can focus less on it and more on ur breathing!

In on the eccentric

and out on the concentric portion


----------



## KiDNotorious (Feb 26, 2004)

inhaling better is my problem, exhaling now comes natural


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

I try not to but often forget and catch myself holding my breath.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 26, 2004)

The solution: breath.  

Next....


----------



## squanto (Feb 26, 2004)

holding breath while weight training is very bad for you. i know people who have done it, but it just puts way too much stress on your body. nobody i know does it anymore.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2004)

You should always inhale as your muscles relax and exhale as they contract.  Muscles need blood pumping to them for oxygen, or they will become tired much sooner.  Not only is it potentially bad for your body because you are depriving it of oxygen when it really needs, but your lifting will suffer even if your health isn't affected.


----------



## Michael D (Feb 27, 2004)

According to Mudge's link on the how to bench topic, you are supposed to hold your breath for sets of 3 and less.

Of course that is just the man's opinion who wrote it.

I personally need to work on my breathing as I hold mine too.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

I did before i read this thread.   Thanks again


----------



## Paynne (Feb 27, 2004)

A few months ago I got a horrible headache while doing neg only preacher curls.  On each of the next 4 days I got the same headache instantly as soon as I lifted something.  One day I took 20 tylenol and it didn't help(yeah i know now, don't DO that).  Doc sent me for an MRI and said go to the emergency room if it happens again.  It was nothing and went away after I took a week off.  

I bet anything I held my breath by accident and strained too much.  Many ppl say to hold your breath during squats to stabalize your core.  I'll just lift lighter weight thank you.


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

I find myself holding my breath while doing squats,I try not to but do it any way.One of these days I am going to pass out.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 27, 2004)

I hold it for a sec to get pass the sticking point. Does that count?


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

I either do what x-factor said^^

or 

I just yell "LIGHTWEIGHT" in b/w reps


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 27, 2004)

I make a conscious effort to breathe properly while lifting.  That said, I sometimes do hold my breath for the last few reps of an ab set because of how hard I am struggling.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_ I sometimes do hold my breath for the last few reps of an ab set because of how hard I am struggling.


 I found an easy cure for that......................I don't do abs.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 27, 2004)

i dont hold my breath while lifting but when i do puchup i alway hold my breath and god damn i hate it, sometimes i try not to do it but still its just better, when i breathe after every puchup i get really tired fast, like after 30 of them its really hard to breathe but when i hold my breath it is easier to go on


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 27, 2004)

i'm with flex, to help yourself not hod your breath, breath in on the way down, and explode(grunt) on the way up, just don't be one of those jacks that yell really really annoyingly loud


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i'm with flex, to help yourself not hod your breath, breath in on the way down, and explode(grunt) on the way up, just don't be one of those jacks that yell really really annoyingly loud



_ UHHHH AHHH  lol 
I know what you mean._


----------



## willus72 (Feb 27, 2004)

i was having the same problem today with my bench.  i just kept forgetting to breath,lol.  but on my last rep of my last set i was having a tough time getting it up and about halfway through i realized i was still holding my breath. i took a breath and put the rest up easily. so i think it helps.


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i'm with flex, to help yourself not hod your breath, breath in on the way down, and explode(grunt) on the way up, just don't be one of those jacks that yell really really annoyingly loud



Like David??


----------



## glassman (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah unfortunatly I do. I try like hell to breathe while working out but it doesnt always happen. When I was a teen, I used to hold my breath all the time. Then one day it felt like someone had rammed an ice pick in the center of my head. Holy S@@t I thought that I was dying ! I went to the doctor and told him about it and his advise was to stop lifting   Maybe he was a horse doctor  So sometimes now when I hold my breath, I can feel my head spliting open again so I try to breath. And then there are no problems


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by glassman *_
> Yeah unfortunatly I do. I try like hell to breathe while working out but it doesnt always happen. When I was a teen, I used to hold my breath all the time. Then one day it felt like someone had rammed an ice pick in the center of my head. Holy S@@t I thought that I was dying ! I went to the doctor and told him about it and his advise was to stop lifting   Maybe he was a horse doctor  So sometimes now when I hold my breath, I can feel my head spliting open again so I try to breath. And then there are no problems



_ You should post this problem at the "General Health & Awareness" forum. I am not trying to scare you but this condition is not normal. _


----------



## Paynne (Feb 28, 2004)

I wouldn't be overly concerned Glassman, an MRI might not be a bad idea though.  Like I said I got the headache thing too.  I just don't do that thing that you see in the muscle mags where they hold their breath, tense every muscle in their body, and get all red in the face  Now I'm fine


----------



## glassman (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, yeah. But that was years ago. I'm not dead yet. LOL I'm not really worried about it. I just try to breath and it doesnt happen. Why it happened, I dont know. Maybe an MRI would do the trick.


----------



## 165r (Feb 28, 2004)

supply your muscle with O2 and they grow. At  least that's what I have heard.


----------



## glassman (Feb 28, 2004)

Good point 165r! This is what my head feels like.  LOL


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Sometimes I find myself holding my breath on certain reps of a heavy set but I really try to breath to help output power.

Say on flat bench, incline bench, & military press in the front I take a huge breath as I bring the weight down, & then force out all the air while I push the weight back up.


It's important on every rep to breath as whatever muscle you're working for whatever exercise you're doing for that muscle, the muscle needs a certain amount of oxygen coming into the system to be at it's strongest.


----------



## Akateros (Jun 28, 2004)

Not on purpose. But I do apparently grit my teeth something awful. After a heavy leg or chest day, my back molars will be all tender. They're ninety percent metal, so that's not such a great thing.

More about various exercise-induced headaches. I think it is the "Valsalva manoeuvre" that is the culprit in most of the cases above.
http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/1997/02feb/mccrory.htm


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

My bf does that all that time and I yell at him "Breath dammit".  Most people yell to help push the person through a rep, I yell to tell him to breath


----------



## Premiere (Jun 28, 2004)

i can not breathe when i am doing my ab work ... i mean i breathe but it's very hard ... i tent to hold my breath when i'm comin in and and then i let it all out when i'm going back down ... i also find that when i work my biceps, and when i'm about to finish my last set .. i tend to hold my breathe also ... hmmm puts a lot of stress on me sometimes ... i'm trying to get it under control tho


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Sor standing barbell curls for biceps or whatever for biceps I breathe as I bring the weight up, & breathe out as I lower the weight, this works best I find.


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 28, 2004)

as many have mentioned already...holding your breath while straining is VERY bad...it causes a dramatic rise in blood pressure and if you are predisposed to having a stroke or aneurysm, this is when it is going to happen.

Holding your breath while straining is referred to as the valsalva maneuver  and is actually one of the reasons many older people and people with heart disease die while taking a shit. They strain while trying to shit while they hold their breath and they stroke out.

My point is that this can be serious.....try to break your habit of holding your breath while lifting.

(on a side note...i have read many reasons why holding your breath may be useful in lifting...as the added pressure may help your lifts out a bit or that it may help you get past a sticking point..i disagree with ANY reason to hold your breath while straining...but of course that is only my opinion)


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 28, 2004)

glassman....pain while holding your breath and straining is often related to what is called a space occupying lesion. This refers to something in your body that isnt where it is supposed to be like tumors, blood, or a herniated disc if it is in your back.

Of course it could be just from the increased pressure itself but if I were you  I'd get a second opinion on it at least...and preferably go get an MRI if you still dont come up with any answers.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

As I said during every rep of every workout for every muscle you need to breathe in order to supply the body & muscles being worked with enough oxygen. In some ppl, I've seen ppl faint b/c they haven't been breathing properly.

As Dr.Chiro has said not breathing can cause a rise in blood pressure as well as other nasty problems but the most common one is probably fatigue during your workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2004)

And I thought weight training was an anaerobic activity, not requiring oxygen?


----------



## chadeau (Jun 28, 2004)

I usually breath properly while I lift, but when I'm maxing out and trying to finish one last rep I find it hard not to hold my breath and just push with everything I've got.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, now while I won't speak to breathing if hypertrophy is your main goal (though science, to my knowledge, has never shown hypertrophy benefits with breathing) I will speak to holding your breath when lifting BIG.

 When you're squattting 500+ pounds, and you breathe, the first thing this does is release the tightness to your form and cause instability. Now imagine wavering, even ever so slightly, when you're descending to the hole with 540 pounds on your back. Do you think your back is going to be happy? Hell no.

 When performing mex effort lifts, it is ESSENTIAL that you breath air into your belly, hold it there, and push out against that air with your abs. Why? Because it creates a strong base and gives your body stabilization. This applies to squats, bench (if you do it with strength in mind) and deadlifting, though I would tend to agree with the others with regards to anything else. And I would never try doing reps with my breath held, that just seems silly.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever 
I know exactly what you mean. What a coincedence. I was doing my legs today. I wasn't using 540lbs only 365lbs for about 6 reps (used to do more) but as I was working my way down to parallel to the floor level, I could only help but take a deep breath just before I descended & then held my breath, & then as I exploded the weight up, outputting a huge amount of air from deep within. 

I can't do squats any other way.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2004)

I never said anything about breathing out. I won't let my air out until I've reached lockout and the bar is in a safe spot to release tension. Anything less and I'd be having back surgery to remove all my discs.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever



> I never said anything about breathing out. I won't let my air out until I've reached lockout and the bar is in a safe spot to release tension. Anything less and I'd be having back surgery to remove all my discs.


Damn are you serious? It's good that works for you, but I think I'd faint if I did that for squats. I need to breathe out on the way up & breathe in on the way down.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Saturday Fever
> 
> 
> Damn are you serious? It's good that works for you, but I think I'd faint if I did that for squats. I need to breathe out on the way up & breathe in on the way down.


If you are doing multiple reps breathing like that is important, otherwise you will most defenitly pass out (I saw one of my freinds do it sqauting once).  But, if you are trying to hit a 1RM then pulling as much air in and holding it the whole way through is going to increase thoracic pressure and protect your spine.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 6, 2004)

Let's take incline butterflies for instance:... While you raise the weights, your face is tight, your eyes bulge, and you are exhaling blowing spit all over the place, and maybe even screaming a little bit. When you lower the weights, you inhale deeply and lower the weights till you feel the fibers in your pecs start to pull apart. Then you repeat the step! That goes for any exercise you are doing!... squats, leg presses, flat chest presses, bi-cep curls, etc. You exhale on the postive, with a tight face, bulging eyes, and blowing spit all over anybody standing in front of you. Then, you inhale deep on the negative resistance till you feel the muscles start to tear.

I've seen many videos of BBers exercising, and their breathing is nothing more than... poof, poof, poof... And I'm like, Jesus Christ, WTF is that all about..!!!???

Watch "Pumping Iron"... you don't see Arnold poofing..!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Vital Signs said:
			
		

> Let's take incline butterflies for instance:... While you raise the weights, your face is tight, your eyes bulge, and you are exhaling blowing spit all over the place, and maybe even screaming a little bit. When you lower the weights, you inhale deeply and lower the weights till you feel the fibers in your pecs start to pull apart. Then you repeat the step! That goes for any exercise you are doing!... squats, leg presses, flat chest presses, bi-cep curls, etc. You exhale on the postive, with a tight face, bulging eyes, and blowing spit all over anybody standing in front of you. Then, you inhale deep on the negative resistance till you feel the muscles start to tear.
> 
> I've seen many videos of BBers exercising, and their breathing is nothing more than... poof, poof, poof... And I'm like, Jesus Christ, WTF is that all about..!!!???
> 
> Watch "Pumping Iron"... you don't see Arnold poofing..!


Actually, the debate has shifted to talking about breathing during a 1RM at which point it is more beneficial and safer to hold your breath (see also the valsalve manuever (think I spelled that right?).

Studies have showen that when breathing is dictated it can actually mess up movement patterns as your body is trying to worry about when to ehale and when to inhale and coordinate movement to perform the given skill.  It is not important whether you inhale or exhale durning the concentric of eccentric portion of the lift, all that is important (when doing reps that is) is that you breathe.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 6, 2004)

P-funk 


> If you are doing multiple reps breathing like that is important, otherwise you will most defenitly pass out (I saw one of my freinds do it sqauting once). But, if you are trying to hit a 1RM then pulling as much air in and holding it the whole way through is going to increase thoracic pressure and protect your spine.


I mostly do multiple reps with what ever weight I'm using. But even with a one rep max, I can't help but breathe out on the way up. If I don't I'll faint, & you don't want to faint with 365-400+lbs on your back.

But isn't the weight lifting belt supposed to help keep your back straight? That is what they are for.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 6, 2004)

The only breathing problem I seem to have at times is while doing the delts.  At times I find myself wanting to inhale on the way up, and exhale on the way down... but I force myselft to do the opposite... and have found better results that way.  Regardless what Lee Haney says..!


----------



## Xantix (Jul 6, 2004)

Yea, the exhaling does seem to come naturally.  Especially when you see people grunting, thats usually a huge release of air right there.  I always remember to inhale on the way down, but on the way up I tend to release small amounts of air at a time which sounds funny.

I think I do pretty good, but then again I've never had someone spot me to point out little mistakes like that.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> P-funk
> 
> I mostly do multiple reps with what ever weight I'm using. But even with a one rep max, I can't help but breathe out on the way up. If I don't I'll faint, & you don't want to faint with 365-400+lbs on your back.
> 
> But isn't the weight lifting belt supposed to help keep your back straight? That is what they are for.


Yes, the weight belt is there to increase you back support but you are supoposed to inhale as much air as possible, pressing you abs into that belt, and hold it the whole rep.  Again, read about the vasalva manuever.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jul 7, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I found an easy cure for that......................I don't do abs.




amen!  haha   anyhow, i squeeze my lips together then make a small crack and push air out through that through the lift.


----------



## DanK (Jul 16, 2004)

I find doing squats that I end up breathing in and out twice during each rep, I'm not sure if it's just the massive oxygen your legs consume or more likely the length of the movement. Calf raises I have the opposite problem, not so much holding my breath, but probably only about once every other rep (short movement).

The only exercise holding your breath might be a good idea is swimming, and then only for short time periods


----------

